# what are your kids' names?



## thatblondegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

i love how creative people are when it comes to naming their children. i especially notice it on this site, not sure why though! lol there are some truly beautiful and unique names among us. i thought we could share what they are!

i have a 2 year old boy named Leiken (Lay-Ken).


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

My son's name is pronounced Ee-vo but spelled Ivo in keeping with my husband's ethnic heritage. I had met two Ivos before DS was born, but it's a very uncommon name in our part of the world.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

justin andrew (my stepson)
briana christina
brandy nicole
nicholas elijah
laura grace


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My 7 year old son is Davin Christopher. His grandpas are both named David so we wanted to use that but also have him get his own name as well. His middle name is dh's middle name.

My 2 year old son is Oakley Augustus. Oakley is a name we heard on a movie and dh loved. His middle name is something I've always loved. I wanted a little boy I could call Gus, which was my plan, but it didn't fit him.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Caleb Miguel. I wanted a Bible name, and also something easily pronouceable in both English and S[anish. I call him by his Spanish pronunciation a lot. (Kah-LEB) But i like the fact that it is spelled the same either way.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Briana
Emilie
Madelyn

These were all names I liked best at the time.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Logan Andrew
Desmond Alexander


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

My daughter is called Rowan Sage.


----------



## tndixiemom (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

brandy nicole
Good choice. That is my name.

Noah Odell Spencer - all family names

James Andrew Sullivan(we call him Sully) - Sullivan was a name we liked and the others are family names.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

This will be fun! My friend, who is expecting a boy, is looking for names. I will be forwarding some of these to her! Thanks mamas! So far, I am loving Rowan, Oakley and Leiken!

Mine:

Andrew David
Connor Clayton
Baylie Marie
Kendyll Bliss
Delaney Grace


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:

brandy nicole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tndixiemom* 
Good choice. That is my name.


that's neat!! I always loved the name nicole, but more for a middle name than a first name. When i was pregnant with my second I thought she'd be my last lol and thought it would be cute to do 2 'b' names


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Mine have common names.

Logan William
Quentin Theodore
Ethan Andrew
Hannah Rose
Kayla Marie
Abigail Elizabeth


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

DS is Brodie Avalon
DD was Mackenzie MiChele (MiChele is MIL's name)


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama~to~my~bunch* 
Mine have common names.

Logan William
Quentin Theodore
Ethan Andrew
Hannah Rose
Kayla Marie
Abigail Elizabeth


maybe more common than not, but not cookie cutter names! They're wonderful!









Mine are,

Henry Alan (DH has same middle name)
Milo Wallace (we both like the actor Wallace Shawn)


----------



## Daphneduck (Jan 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Lovemy3babies (Apr 23, 2007)

Elizabeth Amelia
Elijah Alexander
Joshua Samuel
Benjamin David

Future babies are either ...
Rebekah Grace
or
Christian Matthew


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Caroline Tulip


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Xan Sebastian [he's named for a close friend of dh's who died when they were 18...plus I just loved the name!]

Ella Sophie [bummed about how common Ella is getting, but she's named for my grandma]

both middle names are just names we liked


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Jackson Edward & Lucy Elizabeth

All names are family names (well Jackson is a variation of Jack)


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
maybe more common than not, but not cookie cutter names! They're wonderful!









Mine are,

Henry Alan (DH has same middle name)
Milo Wallace (we both like the actor Wallace Shawn)









: Thanks! Yours are great too!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Riley Ann - I had picked the name Riley out for a little girl when I was 16 - go figure that the first year I am able to use it, Riley is in the top 10 for girls' names. Oh well - she's definitely a Riley!


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

Anthony Malachi: no reason other than we just liked it. He's always gone by Malachi.

Zachariah Richard: was supposed to be Michaela Kathryn right up until the last minute, lol. My sister suggested Zachariah, and Richard is ex's dad's name. Goes by Zach, hates Zachariah, most people think it's Zachary.

Joshua Darryl: needed a biblical name to go along with the first two, and Darryl is my dad's name.

Allison Rose: (my stepdaughter) Named after her mother's mother Alice Rose.

John Christopher Van: Named after me and DH (Johnny & Kristine) and um.... the wrestler Rob Van Dam







: DH's idea of course! He goes by J.C.

If he had been a girl he would've been Callasandra Riley, called Callie for short.

I love love love the names Kendyll Bliss and Caroline Tulip!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Ethan Bryan- Bryan is DH's middle name.

Poppy Kristine- Kristine is my middle name.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

ooohhh. . .can we do future names, too?

If ds2 had been a girl, we'd have named him Dinah Grace. DS1 would have been Alice Rene.

If we get twins girls, they'll most likely be Lydia Marie and Lilly Margaret.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

my little girl is judah magnolia

if she had been a boy, it probably would have been orion. or robin whistler.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Ella Rose (ella is loosely based on MIL's name- Pamela, rose is from my grandmother Rosemary)

and Lila Belle (Lila because one if it's meanings is lilac, and we wantd another flower name, and Belle from my great-great-grandmother, Belle)

if we'd had a boy he would have been Jasper Carl.


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Aurora Dawn
Azarae Duske


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Ooh, fun!!

My girl is Quinn Madeleine.

Future boy: Rowan or Stellan or Sullivan, middle name Blue. Future girl, not sure but getting some good ideas here!!!


----------



## glorio (Mar 8, 2009)

My ds is Rio Justus
My grandpa was MaRIOn. I wanted to name ds Marion and call him Rio, but his Dad was against it. So, he's Rio. I really loved water-meaning names... felt very drawn to them, so I also thought about Kai (ocean). Ended up with Rio (Spanish word for river) b/c of the connection with my grandpa.

If he was a girl I had thought about Ani or Aubry.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

If we had had a girl her name would have been Autumn Rose. I love the name Evangeline, and I also go back and forth wanting to add in my grandma's name (LaVeeda (sp?) Bernadine).


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Adam Allen (Allen is my dad's name, Adam after Adam Petty, DH's all-time favorite Nascar driver)
Luke Nicholas (Nicholas is DH's name, Luke just because we liked it and need a 4-letter name to keep up the trend [Nick, Lisa, Adam...]). I'm not too happy with how popular Luke is already, though.

Our girl name is Hope Elizabeth (Elizabeth is both my and DH's grandmother's middle names).


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

my son is Rowan Nikolaos (niko-lay-ohs)
my daughter is Lila Jane


----------



## demottm (Nov 15, 2006)

DS(3y) Skyler Lark- Named after his father
DS(6mo) Parker Charles- Middle name after my great uncle
If either of them had been a girl she would have been named Lotus Maryjane


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

middle name Blue.
we almost used that for judah blue instead of judah magnolia.

we told a friend of ours though, so we could get some feedback and he was silent for a moment and then said, "judah blue the whole football team"

which was crass. but it made us rethink the name! i probably would have used it anyway, but dp came up with magnolia a few days after she was born and we were really trying to decide on a name. i loved it.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

<3


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Eleanor Elizabeth

My gramma's name is Eleanor and DH's grandma was Elizabeth so we decided to go the family name route.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

DD's

Sierra Kendall (Kendall was for ex's favorite baseball player)
Maia Kendall (Maia after the Greek Godess of Healing and rebirth-she was born 10 months after Sierra died- Kendall is for Sierra)
Sage Kendall (Sage-all knowing, Kendall for Sierra)

DSD's

Shadow Chirstine Alias Marie (DH was 18 when Shadow was born, she is actually named for Shadow Stevens because they were watching Hollywood Squares when she was born!)
Madison Athena (dsd's mom picked Madison, dh picked Athena~his favorite Goddess)


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiesk* 
we almost used that for judah blue instead of judah magnolia.

we told a friend of ours though, so we could get some feedback and he was silent for a moment and then said, "judah blue the whole football team"

which was crass. but it made us rethink the name!

Eek, I hadn't thought of that!!







: But I'm not sure many other people would, either...it's important to consider those kinds of things, you don't want to set your child up for teasing, but kids will tease each other over any and everything, right?


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My DD is Nora Alexis, we liked both names and couldn't decide what to do. Dh didn't want her to be NN-d Alex(we have an Alex in the family). We went with Nora.

Baby that's in utero: more than likely Owen Anthony(u/s the other day revealed something really obvious although the tech didn't let me see, but said it was VERY obvious...hmmmmm). Or Ruby Jolene.

I've been thinking it's gonna be Owen Anthony the whole time, and I would love a little boy, especially with the middle name Anthony after his daddy. I would of course love a little girl with middle name Jolene after her mama too







.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
My DD is Nora Alexis, we liked both names and couldn't decide what to do. Dh didn't want her to be NN-d Alex(we have an Alex in the family). We went with Nora.

Baby that's in utero: more than likely Owen Anthony(u/s the other day revealed something really obvious although the tech didn't let me see, but said it was VERY obvious...hmmmmm). Or Ruby Jolene.

I've been thinking it's gonna be Owen Anthony the whole time, and I would love a little boy, especially with the middle name Anthony after his daddy. I would of course love a little girl with middle name Jolene after her mama too







.

I wanted a Jolene so badly, but my dh wouldn't agree to it until our last and we ended up with a boy. So ours are

Vada Marie
Brynna Elise
Tea (pronounced Tay-uh) Kathleen
Moira Jane
Kyan Matthew
Ambria Mackenzie
Aslan Charles
Anakin Walker


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

MaryJane Magnolia

Mary Jane is my Grandma's name and magnolia because she is our little southern belle!


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

DS is Ivan Gerrit.

DD to-be-is proving impossible to name. Top options right now:

Ardren
Ariel
Juliet
Annika (or some variation thereof)

But really, we are STUCK.

Middle name will be a family name beginning with A.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

snuzzmom, i LOVE annika. i have dutch heritage though so maybe it's innate that i love it









mine are:

*sawyer dennis* (first name for my dh's friend who died-it was his last name- and middle is dh's name)
*beau taylor* (beau, we just liked and i loved it spelled that way when i met a beau in a work situation and middle name is for my friend who died-his last name as well, but b/c he liked being called taylor rather than his first name)

i loved the name christian this time around but we already have a christopher (middle name taylor-which i forgot at the time!- and same last name) in the immediate family so DH didn't go for it. loved rowan and uriyah as well. and ty was in the running. our first son was almost ***** but we changed our minds (haha we even enlisted my labour nurse in the labour room for help!)

i mourn the fact that i will never have a little girl to name (hubby seems pretty darn certain he is done.) i still want the girl name we picked with our first pregnancy. i will have to resign myself to getting a female dog and naming her clare maria (and spoiling her senseless with pink collars etc.)


----------



## sweetlovinmama (Nov 15, 2005)

We've got:

Maya Rose -
I have loved the name Maya since I was a teenager, and Rose for the ex's Gma

India Marie -
India came up two days after she was born and we weren't having any luck deciding, came from Gone With the Wind. Marie is my and my mothers middle name.

Future son would be Connor. Future daughter is undecided, but some beautiful names here!!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Nicholas Adric

Nicholas has been my favorite male name since I was a kid, it goes with our German and Russian ancestry, and it means "victory of the people." Since naming him, I've learned that my British ancestor who was the first with my last name to come to America was Nickolas. We don't mind our kid having a top-ten name; both of us do, for our birth years, and it's been fine.

Adric is the name of a "Doctor Who" character, and both EnviroDaddy and I love that show but had always assumed it was a made-up sci-fi name, until we found it in a baby-name book! I wanted the baby's middle name to be from my family since it was getting his last name. Adric is a masculine form of Audrey (my cousin) and is like a combination of Adam (middle name of another cousin) and Frederick (my great-great-grandfather, and middle name of my great-uncle, uncle, and cousin).

If he was a girl, he'd be Lorinda Karen. We love the name Lori but wanted it to be short for something. Karen is my mother's middle name because it is similar to her mother's last name.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

DD is Cecily Juliana. Cecily is after St. Cecilia, the patron saint of music, and Juliana we chose to honor when she was born ("Jul" in Swedish means "yule"). She would have been Gareth Emmanuel had she been a boy.


----------



## haelyn79 (Aug 25, 2007)

Spencer Michael and Beckett James


----------



## Litcrit (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
My son's name is pronounced Ee-vo but spelled Ivo in keeping with my husband's ethnic heritage. I had met two Ivos before DS was born, but it's a very uncommon name in our part of the world.

My BIL's name is Ivo. It's associated with the name Ivy. Ivo Andric was a Nobel Prize winner for literature









Our daughter is called, very simply, universally, and commonly for this part of the world, Ana.

Both DH and I have relatively unusual names and somehow the names we like are pretty common









Can't say we were traumatized or unhappy because of our names, it's just that, in our view, those frequent names may be frequent for a reason!

Ana means grace, mercy; is an ancient universally used Hebrew name; belongs to such saints as the mother of Mary and the prophetess that recognized Jesus; is beautiful-sounding and simple; can be used for both a baby and an old woman; etc.

Other girls we have might be called Irina, Katarina, Marina, Anastasia - based on similar criteria.

Boys: Nikola (as common as it is here - 'victory of the people', the saint, the sound, my father and great-grandfather's name, etc.), Damian, Demetrios, Athanasios


----------



## geiamama (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
My son's name is pronounced Ee-vo but spelled Ivo in keeping with my husband's ethnic heritage. I had met two Ivos before DS was born, but it's a very uncommon name in our part of the world.

I love that name. What does it mean? And, if you don't mind me asking' what is your husband's ethnic heritage? I only ask because many Celtic/Gaelic languages have 'Ie' name-starters that sound like 'Ee'.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiesk* 
we almost used that for judah blue instead of judah magnolia.

we told a friend of ours though, so we could get some feedback and he was silent for a moment and then said, "judah blue the whole football team"

which was crass. but it made us rethink the name! i probably would have used it anyway, but dp came up with magnolia a few days after she was born and we were really trying to decide on a name. i loved it.

Yeh, I kinda burst my DH's bubble the same way. He liked the French name Orallie but I had to _delicately_ (well sort of) point out what teenage boys would think of a girl with a name that sounds like 'orally'!

My DS is Dylan James Bannister:
Dylan - a classically Welsh name that was also a Welsh sea god
James - is the same middle name as DH
Bannister - a memorial name after one of my best friends who died tragically just before he was named

My DD3 is Sera May Peggy:
Sera - a slightly more unusual Welsh name that is also short for seraphim (which totally suits her personality)
May - a maternal family tradition - the same middle name as me, my mother, my grandmother, my great-grandmother etc...
Peggy - a memorial name after my DH's paternal grandmother - the only one who ever really 'got' him

DD1 was/is Rudd (pronounced Roo-th) meaning compassion
and
DD2 was/is Valimai (pronounced Val-ee-may) meaning mayflower - kind of a play on the fact that originally my maternal line comes from America (even though the Mayflower went in the _other_ direction)


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

DS is Ian Thomas. This baby will be Jake (no middle name yet) or Mary Katherine (Mary-Kate) after a grandmother and aunt on DH's side of the family. I'm lobbying for Delilah Marie but DH hates that name.


----------



## bcafe (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my kids' names
Alexis
Ford
Eva
Gray
Fin


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

DS is Ash Roland, if/when we have another DS he'll be Oliver James. We've never been able to agree on a girl's name so we'll cross that bridge if/when we come to it.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I like Oliver, it's one of the twin boy names we have stored away just in case!


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjjazzy* 
snuzzmom, i LOVE annika. i have dutch heritage though so maybe it's innate that i love it









DH is Dutch.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Denae
Nathan
Jayden
Lincoln








I love reading everyone's baby names.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 







I love reading everyone's baby names.

Me too!! Full dislosure: I am looking to steal baby girl names.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i love annika!


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

Royce Philip - Royce is just a name we both loved, it was dh's favourite and also the one I chose from a list of his top 5 that he made, Philip is my dad's name.

I love hearing everyone's names - I'm storing some ideas away for next time!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

My ds is almost 20 months (omg wow he is getting so big)

and his name is Nolan Alfred B(last name)


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine aren't especially creative but here they are

Anna-Rebekah Elizabeth
Logan Benjamin
Christian Alejandro
Ethan Xavier
Adan Nicolas


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Darius

We're not Persian, but we love the name.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Keiran Elliott.

'Keiran' after a football (soccer) player that dp liked, and 'Elliott' after singer/songwriter Elliott Smith.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geiamama* 
I love that name. What does it mean? And, if you don't mind me asking' what is your husband's ethnic heritage? I only ask because many Celtic/Gaelic languages have 'Ie' name-starters that sound like 'Ee'.


Thank you! My husband's family came to the US from Prague, and they call their family heritage Czech/bohemian (although I'm probably not correct in calling that an "ethnicity"). Ivo means "yew wood", which is a common kind of wood for making bows, so sometimes in baby name books it's meaning is "archer" or "little archer". It is related to the French names Yvo and Yves.

Litcrit-- We actually do get the Ivo Andric reference once in a while, LOL. Mainly from librarians and my husband's college professors.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

i have:

Kaeden Thomas Joseph .. middle names after great g-pa and my brother .. i'm sad that Kaeden/Caden/Jayden/Hayden is getting so popular! it was so unheard of around here when he was born (he's almost 8)

Ellia Jayne Ryan .. pronounced Ellie-ah, named after my grandmother Eleanor, middle names after a great g-ma and daddy

Athena Margaret Lauren ... Athena is my favourite goddess, Margaret is after my 2 aunt margarets plus Margaret Atwood (my fave author), and Lauren is after another great g-ma

future, but probably never to be born kids (dh is done!)

Sage Gordon Alexander
Lyric Eleanor Rachel
Ezri Ella Ruth


----------



## Whistler (Jan 30, 2009)

Natalie Eileen. Natalie after Natalie Merchant (Hubby likes her music and the name) and Eileen is my middle name as well as my mother's middle name.

Seth Matthew. Hubby's family has a name tradition where the first son gets the dad's name as his middle and gets his own first. Seth was the only boy name we both liked.

Future names... we're having a terrible time!!! This thread is great for getting ideas for sure! When we meet Baby Bear and her bmom hopefully the right name will attach itself to her somehow, whether her bmom picks it or we get to... I don't know. I'd like to include a family name in her name somewhere since the other two have one.

ETA: Names are so funny! I acquired my first name because my parents watched _The Waltons_. Natalie's first and middle names are almost a palindrome...completely unintentional!


----------



## maeby (Nov 4, 2007)

DS is Cager Rhys

Cager is a big time family name. I think DS is the 5th to have it. DP is Cager Joseph, his dad is Cager Kenneth and his dad is Cager Kencil and his uncle was Cager John (I think). And I'm sure it goes back further... I don't know what it means but I liked it and it was important to DP to pass his name to his son. I imagine the origin is Irish and I think it may have evolved from the name MiCajer. I found two teenagers on facebook with the name but they must think I am a crazy lady because they never messaged me back with why they were named Cager, haha.

but we call him by his middle name which is Rhys. I love the meaning of his name and I was watching a lot of Sliders when I was pregnant and that is how I found it... actor Jonathon Rhys Davies and of course Jonathon Rhys Meyers.

Rhys is a name of Welsh origin that means ardor, fervor, passion and zeal, rash, ardent, fiery, zealous. Welsh word for Enthusiasm - meaning "inspired by God" or "breathed by God".
and i found this searching for the meaning and it made me feel good about the name...
name of the day

if DS was girl he would have been Olive Hazel (Olive for my eye color and Hazel is the last name of the girls I nannied for 6 years.)

names we like for the future are Addington, McKenzie, and Raja.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tndixiemom* 
James Andrew Sullivan(we call him Sully) - Sullivan was a name we liked and the others are family names.

Neat! I know a Sullivan Oake.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
Keiran Elliott.

'Keiran' after a football (soccer) player that dp liked, and *'Elliott' after singer/songwriter Elliott Smith.*

How bittersweet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Friday13th* 
DS is *Ash Roland*, if/when we have another DS he'll be Oliver James. We've never been able to agree on a girl's name so we'll cross that bridge if/when we come to it.

Is Roland after a Steven King series that rocked my world?


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoe Devon (12)
Maya Rain (5)
Quinn Scott (2)
Piper Lily (7 weeks)


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

Not very creative, but DD is Olivia Marie.

Olivia has ALWAYS been the name I knew I would give my daughter. Marie is my middle name, as well as my mom and my sister's middle name.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
My son's name is pronounced Ee-vo but spelled Ivo in keeping with my husband's ethnic heritage. I had met two Ivos before DS was born, but it's a very uncommon name in our part of the world.

I share an office with an Ivo. I love that name


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

DD is Myroslava (mee-rah-SLAH-vah) Rose.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

DD is Adrienne Lynn, Lynn is my moms middle name DS is Lane Roallan, Roallan is from DH dads name which was Robert Allan who died the summer before we concieved so we combined them, & DD Rylin Anne- Anne is my middle name


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Mathonwy Lindsay (14)
Kiernan Mark (9)
Tara Elisabeth (4)


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
Keiran Elliott.

'Keiran' after a football (soccer) player that dp liked, and 'Elliott' after singer/songwriter Elliott Smith.

That's why Elliott is on my list too! If we have a boy I like Caleb Elliott.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

It's in my siggy! Someone the other day asked me if all my children had unique names like Scarlett Rayne







The same person told me it sounded like some type of weather (he meant it in a nice way).


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemongrass* 
Zoe Devon (12)
Maya Rain (5)
Quinn Scott (2)
Piper Lily (7 weeks)

Our next boy will be Quinn Everett.


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2008)

We don't have any kids yet, but when we do, here are our name options so far:

For girl first names, we like Lola and Avalon.
Our middle name options are:
Callisto --moon of Jupiter
Kinsey --famous researcher
Snow --just like the sound of it
Estlin -after e.e. cummings, my favorite author

For boys we are very strongly drawn to Holden for a first name, with Ronan and Sagan (after Carl) as other options...for middle names we've got Kepler (after astronomer Johannes), Farmer (after writer Philip Jose Farmer) and Kinsey again.

I'm really enjoying mixing and matching the first and middle names! We're trying to find things that represent our interests but also roll off the tongue with our last name.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

First names as follows

Joey ds
Hannah dd
Amy dd
Natalie dd
Bridget dd
Jacob ds
Jennifer dd
Gracie dd


----------



## jljeppson (Jul 18, 2004)

Ok, I have to start mine with a quick explanation. My husband and I have the same initials, JLJ. When we started having kids, our 1st ended up being a J name and so did our second. After that, I tried to avoid J's, but #3 was meant to be one as well and after that.... Well I just gave up and went with the flow. My husband and I aren't cutesy type people, so it's very unusual for us to have ended up with kids whose names all start with J.
Jordan Robert- 11
Jared Aaron- 9
Joseph Thomas- 7 (After he was born someone pointed out to us that the boys middle initials spell RAT)
James Edward- 5 (Which takes us to RATE)
Jocelyn Keziah- 3
Jasmine Eliza- 1
All have scriptural first names and the middle names are after family members (Joseph's 1st name happens to be after a family member as well, Jocelyn's is a form of Joyce which is my MIL's name (don't tell my mom that), Robert happened to be my uncle and husband's uncles' name as well though we had his uncle (Army, died in 'Nam) in mind, and James' middle name is after a family member that crossed on the Mayflower). I wanted 4 boys and 2 girls, in that order, and was fortunate enough to get it.


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

Sigourney Haden Persephone.

The day our daughter was conceived (a surprise), I had a flash of a little girl named Sigourney in my mind. It was really strange. A few minutes later, I asked my husband if he liked the name, and we decided it had character, plus we are huge Ridley Scott fans. So she was always Sigourney, even before we knew about her (although we waited until after she was born to make sure the name fit her). Haden is for my best friend Heather since it means 'heather covered hill' at most name sites. Persphone was my husband's choice. He liked that it meant 'bringer of destruction'. I was attempting reverse psychology when I agreed to it, but then it grew on me.

I have to say, there are a lot of great names in this thread! I'm keeping an eye out for when we have number two.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EVC* 
I share an office with an Ivo. I love that name









Neat! It's nice to know there are other Ivos in the US.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

For future names (which we're done so it doesn't really matter), a boy would be Jasper Burton. Jasper's a name I've always loved, Burton would be after my cousin who died years ago. Girl would be Elbie Jo. I saw that in a baby name book as a nickname for something when I was pregnant with my first.


----------



## RLWS (Apr 16, 2008)

I love reading all the great names!

My son is Walter Miles, and my daughter is Sylvia Margaret. (We call her Sylvie most of the time though.)


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

my daughter's name is juliet amelie.


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

Mine are:
*Elizabeth Prairie-Rose* Elizabeth after my partners' mother, who died in childbirth. Prairie-Rose was me saying that she would be the rose at the center of my world.
*California Sky* I met my partners while we were all traveling to California, so we all knew we wanted to name one of our children after that state.
*Trenton Star* No story behind this, just liked the name.
*Melanie Violet* My partners chose this. Too common for me, but it seems to fit her well enough.
*Jesse River*
*Davin Rain* I go back and forth on whether or not I still like the name Davin. It could've been worse, though. My partners wanted to name the twins Jesse and James









New baby is going to be *Shae Fire*. If we have more kids after this, we're thinking about Ira for a boy and Hestia for a girl (my partners don't like Hestia, but they have no taste when it comes to names, obviously







)


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

*


----------



## jt'smum (Apr 13, 2004)

Jillian Helena (Jillian we liked and Helena after ex's grandmother)

Rhys Sofia ( I liked Rhys although as I am often told is a "boys" name and Sofia because I liked it)


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Xander Tyro
Tavin Liam
Koda Amiri


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my son is tristan david. dh picked tristan, he had seen Tristan and Isolde and fell in love with the name. david is dh's name


----------



## kimmypoo (Mar 6, 2009)

My DD is Bethany Hallie
Bethany bc I haven't seen too many people with that name.
Hallie bc my great grandmother's maiden name was Hall, so she made my grandfather's middle name Hallie.


----------



## echoecho1528 (Jul 29, 2008)

Echo Elizabeth
Both are family names - My great aunt's first name and mine and my mom's middle name.
Elizabeth is my grandmother's middle name.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Phoebe Anne. Our last name sounds like *EE-*ell, which I think is great with her name. People always smile when they say [FEE bee *EE *ell].


----------



## thatblondegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

thank you all for sharing your beautiful names!!! i love them all!

if this one is a girl, her name will be Ainsley Ryan Marie. i've always LOVED AInsley, Ryan is my dhs name, and Marie is my mother and my middle name.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stealthmode* 
We don't have any kids yet, but when we do, here are our name options so far:

For girl first names, we like Lola and Avalon.
Our middle name options are:
Callisto --moon of Jupiter
Kinsey --famous researcher
Snow --just like the sound of it
Estlin -after e.e. cummings, my favorite author

For boys we are very strongly drawn to Holden for a first name, with Ronan and Sagan (after Carl) as other options...for middle names we've got Kepler (after astronomer Johannes), Farmer (after writer Philip Jose Farmer) and Kinsey again.

I'm really enjoying mixing and matching the first and middle names! We're trying to find things that represent our interests but also roll off the tongue with our last name.


LOVE holden


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu;13649534/*
Is Roland after a Steven King series that rocked my world?









It is and Ash is from the Evil Dead movies.

Oliver James is from a song by the Fleet Foxes.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

DD is Owyn Samantha. Owyn we just liked. We couldn't agree on a middle name and my Gpa kept calling her Sam because he didn't like Owyn. So, to honor him (and because it sounds nice together), we chose Samantha.

Future son is undecided. DH likes more mainstream names, I like something different. He wants Jack, but I don't like it, too blunt for me. I love the name Ocean, but it rhymes with Owyn, so that's out... Future daughter will most likely be Charlotte Cecelia. DH wanted to use Charlotte for DD's middle name, but I wanted to save it to use as a first name. Cecelia is my confirmation name and the patron saint of music.


----------



## vtgirl (Mar 20, 2002)

dd age 8 is named Isley Piper. isley is with a silent "s" like island. we came up with the name to honor the place where dh and i met and started our lives together, block island.

and piper was just plain cute!


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

**


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Olivia Jean* : Olivia because we thought we were having a boy and the name we had chosen for _him_ was Oliver; we just decided to feminize it (dh wanted Olive, but I didn't like how it sounded with our last name). Jean is both his mother & my grandmother's middle name).

Future children's potential names:
*Kenneth Carl (III)* : Dh is still unsure whether he wants to continue this name or not
*Noah/Ethan/Jonas Carl* : Any one of these names with Carl (if dh decides not to do Kenneth the Third)
*Evelyn Rose/Marie* : Evelyn after his gm. I like Rose, but dh wants Marie (my middle name)
*Sylvia ?* I just love the name! No idea what I'll pair it with, tho (that's if we even make it to a 3rd girl-child







)


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

Mine are Kamille Lynn Elizabeth and Alexis Paige. Kamille just came to me during pregnancy, and Lynn is after my mom and MIL (both of their middle name). DH picked Alexis Paige, no meaning to it. Future son will be either Wesley Alexander or Reeson (family name, pronounced reason) Alexander.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

our boys are

Izac Schroeder S. (his middle is my last name) 4yrs
Boden Matthew S. 16 mos

Boden really should be Bohdan, which is Czech, my husband's heritage, but the spelling combined with the most impossible last name was too much, so we went phonetic. Lots of times I wish we'd stuck with the Czech spelling, since my husband's mother just passed away and she was his only connection to the Czech side.

This is a nice list of names! Someone looking for a baby name would find a lot of nice options here!


----------



## yogafeet (Jul 3, 2007)

Evelyn Elizabeth
and
Stella Rose


----------



## proudmomof4 (Aug 29, 2006)

My daughter's name is Luise Anna (Luise was my maternal grandmother's middle name - I've loved that name from when I was still a child. Anna - there are a bunch of Annas among my female ancestors, e. g. my paternal grandmother and my mother.)
Kilian Philipp, Adrian Lucas, Colin Alexander:
our boys' names were all "compromises" because we didn't like each other's first choices. I am not sure what it was with the boys' names - we would have had plenty of options for girls.








Anyway, Kilian was the Irish missionary of the Francs in what is now the region around Würzburg (Germany) - and the middle name of a friend of mine. Adrian and Colin were mainly picked out for the fact that you can pronounce them in German and English without getting knots in your tongue (we are German but A. and C. were born in the U. S.)!


----------



## AVeryGoodYear (Mar 31, 2009)

Maia Jayde :] I knew I wanted Maia, and I let my husband pick out the middle name. Thankfully, he made a great choice!


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

DD1 - Kaya
DD2 - Kama
DD3 - Kara

It just kinda happened that way.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh, and it makes letters really difficult because they have no middle names, and my name also begins with a K.


----------



## DelawareMom (May 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rowansmama* 
My daughter is called Rowan Sage.

We have a Rowan also! Her middle name is Rebecca, after my mom. I *love* the name Sage. One of the coolest young girls I've ever met has this name.


----------



## momtokea (Oct 27, 2005)

Kristiana Eleni
Emily Ann
Andrew Peter


----------



## First Time Mama (Jan 26, 2007)

My son's name is Milo Jacob.


----------



## julesdsm (Aug 18, 2008)

My son's name is *Riley Sol*, I wanted to name him *Willow* but Dh objected saying that everyone would think of the 80's movie "Willow" which i had never even heard of and our nurse agreed with him. I'm still mad about it, maybe the next boy, I'd like Willow Rain.

If we had a girl it was going to be *Lyrha
*. We were however surprised by a boy and he was nameless for about a week.

Dss is *Drew Kairos*. I love his name too, its dh's middle name.


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Luc Frederick (couldn't not name him luc for some reason, it was the ooonly thing that fit, and Frederick is dh & my father's middle name plus dh's grandfather's first name...)

Leo Sage (leo seemed to fit a couple days after he was born, we really were set on a girl's name and didn't have one for a boy...Sage because I've really wanted to use that one for awhile)

possible girl name is Eleni Sage...sigh, I really wanted to use this one, we'll see...







Dh came up with Eleni, a version of Helen.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~ (Oct 21, 2008)

My son's name is Corbyn-Jaxxon Wayne. Corbyn -Jaxxon because I loved both those names but not in the traditional spellings and Wayne after my uncle who passed away in 2004


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Trent Justin Blake (for the Trent river in our hometown, Justin was dh's best friend and Blake was my brother, both of whom have passed away)

Bridget Kelly Grace (cuz Bridget is the only name we could agree on - dh found meaning in that there is a bridge over the Trent River in our hometown lol, Kelly is dh's first name, and Grace just seemed to suit her, it is also my aunt's middle name and was my great-great aunt's first name)


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rowansmama* 
My daughter is called Rowan Sage.

There are twin boys in my town named Sage and Rowan


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Tobias Hinckley. We wanted a "different, but traditional" first name. After I found out he was my only baby I wish I would have named him Asher or something starting with an A, since my first name starts with an A. And the Hinckley is because he was born only 3 hours after the president of our church passed away. We thought it would be a good legacy for him.

If I could have more kids, if it were a boy I would want to name him

Jonah Gabriel David

The first two because I love them, and the David after my dad.

If we had a girl, she would have been named Alexandria Kristine (my first name starts with an A, as does my mom's, and both our middle names are Kristine/a, so it would be a tradition thingy.)

But I can't have any more. I love the names I've read here though. Guess I should just write a bunch of novels and use all the names as characters


----------



## Mama_RJ (Dec 22, 2007)

Alexander Jean (we call him Xander, and Jean is my middle name)
Benjamin Moges (we call him Moges, which is his Ethiopian name)


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Madeline Jo
Michael Jacob
Marah Rose
Naomi Jade

No we did not plan the M's







or now that I look at them all written the J's either. DH's best friend still tells us we should have named Marah, Marah Jade as it some star wars person or something. Last time he was here he even said we should change it as she's too little to care right now.







silly man and his star wars obbsession.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Oliver Mathew

He just looked like an Oliver when we first saw him...still does









Mathew is after my BIL who ds totally reminds me of all the time from day one.

Also, it worked out well since my dh has the same initials (Orion Mark)

Future ds will be Harvey Thomas
Future dd will be Johanna Elaine

Although I'm always changing my mind


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Makaley Wren
Arden Chloe
Anniston Brielle
Taegan Bailey
Balen Tanner
Kellen Patrick
Ellery Anne
Innish Augustine
Eiley Emma


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Mine are:

Emma Nicole (Emma is an old family name and we had NO IDEA how popular it was! )
Esme Jeannette (loved the name Esme when I heard it and middle name is dh's grandmother who passed away)
Isaac Matewos (Isaac means laughter, which we loved when we first saw his face, and Matewos is his Ethiopian name which is Matthew)


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

Zane Christian
Aidan Andrew
Bailey Ziven
Creed Judah-Ishmael
Drezdyn Nicholas Jesse


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Corbin Abigail.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qbear'smama* 
My girl is Quinn Madeleine.

Wow! Quinn is a future daughter's name - which we're not even sure we're having, but it's so uncommon. My last pregnancy was supposed to be Quinn Amelia. I thought Corbin and Quinn would be adorable together. But I have a thing about "resume" names = they go in for the interview and the interviewer is surprised to see my *daughter* standing there.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

My son is Nathan Elliot.

We're expecting DS#2 in June... still haven't decided between:
Elias Leo
Asher Leo
Julian Leo

(Leo after my dad)


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

My kids are pretty traditional:
Matthew Alexander (we just liked the sound of it and my great-grandfather was Mathias)
Michelle Elizabeth (my sister, her godmother is Karen Michelle, and Elizabeth was my great-grandmother)


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

DD is Victoria Antoinette

DS is Ethan Thomas

and








would have been Chloe Afton


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

Erika Regan (Erika after her GGG grandfather who came the the US from Norway, and Regan is my maiden name)

Annika Lynn(Annika just a Scandinavian name we liked and worked well with the nickname "Ani", which I love; and Lynn after her grandmother and aunt)


----------



## robin3 (May 5, 2007)

Mine are:

Morgan
Brandon
Aidan

They all have my maiden name for a middle name: Lindsey


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

Erin Elizabeth
Austin Avery
Emily Elise
Adam Andrew


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogafeet* 
Evelyn Elizabeth










That was my grandma's birth name, but when she was adopted they changed her name to Betty Evelyn.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
DD is Victoria Antoinette

DS is Ethan Thomas

and








would have been Chloe Afton


we too had an "almost" chloe! chloe madison.....which turned out to be my son! after 2 ultrasounds showed a "girl", our dr, us and the nurses were SHOCKED at delivery!









mine are:

dd is lauren elizabeth

ds is hunter emmanuel


----------



## married2thearmy07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Our daughter is named Hayden Elizabeth


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 
we too had an "almost" chloe! chloe madison.....which turned out to be my son! after 2 ultrasounds showed a "girl", our dr, us and the nurses were SHOCKED at delivery!









Funny story: We weren't positive DD was going to be a girl so we had the name Ethan picked out too. If you watch my birth vid, we're constantly saying "Victoria or Ethan". She came out a Victoria and we had our Ethan 16 months later.

Funny how things work out!

Oh, and I love your son's name.


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

Mine have pretty common names:

Lukas Raul (Raul is my DH's middle name)
Marcus Alexander

When Marcus was born, I wanted to name him Xander but DH thought that sounded like a "super hero" name (what's wrong with that???). So, we decided on Victor Paul. When he was born, DH said, "he's not a Victor, he's a Marcus), so Marcus he became. I never wanted rhyming names for my children, but we've gotten used to it. I now call him Marky anyway.

Future daughter name: Elena Nicole.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
Funny story: We weren't positive DD was going to be a girl so we had the name Ethan picked out too. If you watch my birth vid, we're constantly saying "Victoria or Ethan". She came out a Victoria and we had our Ethan 16 months later.

Funny how things work out!

Oh, and I love your son's name.

aw, thank you! his name was so hard to come up with as we'd "known" it was "chloe" for months! LOL! even my poor dd kept wondering where chloe was. poor kid thought her baby sister had vanished. and while she was not happy AT ALL at the prospect of a little brother, she did yell at the nurse when they pricked his heel (or whatever it is they do that i've forgotten about!) and he started crying. in her little 2 year old voice she yelled, "hey! don't you hurt my brother!". melted my heart right there.....and the nurse was highly amused as she was really mad! had her hands on her hips and stood on her chair and everything like she meant business!

his birth was a shocker though. as soon as he came out one of the the nurses said, "wait! we have a penis!" and the room got silent for a second and then erupted in applause and i started crying and dh started crying. it was awesome......one of each.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Evelynn Rose

We chose Evelyn for the meaning (little bird), added the extra N because Lynn is a family name, and Rose for her paternal grandmother.


----------



## Tristan (Feb 23, 2009)

I wanted to jump in. We haven't found out what we are having yet so it will either be:
Penelope Barbara-Joy or Lucas Joshua

Barbara after my late MIL
Joy after my Aunt
Joshua after my BIL


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

Spencer Philip: We had 2 boy names and 2 girl names picked out as our "finalist", and when he was born, he looked more like a Spencer than a Kyle. (Actually, I thought he looked more like a Kyle, but I'm really glad we went with Spencer.) Philip is DH's name.

Colin Matthew: Again, we had 4 finalists, but we had a "bet" going on this time. IF baby #2 was a boy (there was no way - I was SURE I was carrying a girl) and IF I went almost a week overdue and this baby was born on our friend's son's birthday, THEN we would choose Colin (our friend's son's name) over Benjamin. Lo and behold, six days after my EDD, my husband proclaimed, "It's a boy. It's a BOY???" And everyone in the room laughed. Matthew is for my deceased brother. Thankfully, Colin really fits him.

We have no idea what we'll name any more boys. As for girls, in the past we have chosed Hannah, Charlotte, Cecelia, and Victoria as our "finalists". Her middle name will be Ellen - it's a family name that goes back 5 or 6 generations. I would LOVE to use Ellen as first name, but our last name starts with a Z, and I will NOT give any of my children the initials EZ. Just won't do it!


----------



## maatmama (Feb 22, 2002)

Ras Ashai


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjg013* 
Anakin Walker

Glad to know I am not the only Star Wars fanatic who names my kids accordingly...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
We love the name Lori but wanted it to be short for something..

My cousin's name is Lori, short for Laurel (emphasis on the e.. so it's "laur-EL").

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jljeppson* 
My husband and I aren't cutesy type people, so it's very unusual for us to have ended up with kids whose names all start with J.
Jordan Robert- 11
Jared Aaron- 9
Joseph Thomas- 7 (After he was born someone pointed out to us that the boys middle initials spell RAT)
James Edward- 5 (Which takes us to RATE)
Jocelyn Keziah- 3
Jasmine Eliza- 1

My family has several members who've done "themes" with their kids' names. One brother has five boys with the same middle name (Keith); one brother has three kids who all have the same initials (A.D.); one sister has two boys with "T" names and another has two girls with "K" names.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
DH's best friend still tells us we should have named Marah, Marah Jade as it some star wars person or something. Last time he was here he even said we should change it as she's too little to care right now.







silly man and his star wars obbsession.

Heheh... Mara Jade was a character in one of the Star Wars books. Luke Skywalker loves her.

My kids are:
*Stephanie Nicole* - First name after a family friend from my childhood, middle name after my best friend from high school.

*Alexander Lee* - I have always loved Alexander, and Lee was his father's middle name.

*Kimberly Grace* - Again, Kimberly was just a name I love and Grace was because I was worried about losing the pregnancy and thought it a miracle that she was even born.

*Thomas Kieran* - Thomas, his father picked because it translates to Spanish, and Kieran I picked because of his Irish heritage.

*Gabriella Diane* - Gabriella, again, translates to Spanish, and Diane was after actress Diane Lane. (It was almost Siobhan, after the Irish heritage, but my friend talked me out of that.)

*Nathaniel Lucas* - Nathaniel, so I could call him Nathan, after Firefly's star actor, Nathan Fillion, and Lucas after Star Wars' George Lucas. This one also has my maiden name as his last name, in my father's honor.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Our DD's name is *Aislyn Cynthia*. Aislyn since it was the only girl name DP and I could agree on and Cynthia after my mother.

Is she had been a he, his name would have been *Malakai Alan*. We love Kai for short and Alan since it is the name shared by DP's deceased brother and my deceased father

When considering names, I loved the names Brody for a boy and Athena for a girl but DP was not on board


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

My children are

James William - my DS is a Jr, so he has the same name as DH. William is a family name on my DH's side - every single male has the name William in there.

Alexandra Carol - we liked Alexandra, and Carol is my m/n, my mother's m/n, and my MIL's first name.


----------



## bsideu4ever (Jun 30, 2008)

My daughters name is Willow Kaleikaumaka.


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennifercp8* 
My children are

James William - my DS is a Jr, so he has the same name as DH. William is a family name on my DH's side - every single male has the name William in there.


James William is my father's name! Cool.


----------



## pgltleefung (Apr 28, 2009)

My daughters name is Annalise Joy. My husband desperately wanted the name Malia Rose, but I felt that everyone would think we named her after Obama's daughter.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

My son`s name is Noah Matheo.







NOah was a pretty rare name here in Norway when Noah was born, but now it is one of the top 20 most popular names here. Matheo is still very rare. He is the only person in Norway with both names, though.


----------



## handzfull (Jun 9, 2008)

My dh likes to joke that we couldn't afford a baby name book so we used the Bible. We have: Joshua, Abigail, Hannah, Daniel, Esther, and Ruth. Seriously, though, we wanted them to be named after great Bible people. We use a family name for their middle names. When we meet new people and they are trying to remember everyone's name, I just tell them to stick with the Old Testament; we haven't made it to the New Testament yet. We may in July, though. #7 will be either Caleb or Lydia.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a Christopher Lucas.

Lucas was my favorite boy's name for YEARS and was always going to be DS's first name. Looking for a middle name when I was pregnant we stumbled across Christopher and decided we liked that as a first name much better. Which is good, because DS is totally a Christopher!









If I have my way this baby will be Nicholas Joseph if it's a boy. Both are family names and I'm pretty set on it so I hope DH agrees. If it's a girl I am liking Ellinor (or Leonor for the Spanish version) or maybe Evelyn... haven't really thought about it too much yet. I have a much easier time with boy names.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thatblondegirl* 
if this one is a girl, her name will be Ainsley Ryan Marie. i've always LOVED AInsley, Ryan is my dhs name, and Marie is my mother and my middle name.

I love the name Ainsley but DH has shot it down many times.


----------



## mi.birthdoula (Jun 12, 2008)

DD's are:
Lara Karlene (pronounced law-ra, not Laura)
&
Keira Skyler

DS will be:
Rohnin Turner

DH came up with all the first names, Lara for Lara Croft - Tomb Raider (he thinks angelina jolie is hot, and its my fav movie and video game), Keira for Keira Knightly (he thinks she's hot too,) and Rohnin from a character on Stargate Atlantis (his all time favorite show.)


----------



## lilya'smum (Mar 25, 2009)

DD's name is Lilya Aurora. I wanted to name her Sharon Lilya, Sharon just like my mom, but my mom said "no" so I dropped it. She was just Lilya for a while during my pregnancy. And then SO came out with Aurora or Clara and I decided that Aurora sounded better with Lilya than Clara did.

At first bio dad wanted to name her Lily, but I decided that it was way too common and not as cool. So my dad suggested Lilya and I liked it. It's pronounced Lil-YAH.


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

DSD's name is Monalea(Lee-uh) Halle (like the actress Halle Berry) Paloma C. She goes by Mona. Her mother named her, DH had nothing to do with it, so I am not sure as to the story behind her name.

DS's name is Colton Steven-Michael. Since Mona and I both start with the letter M, and if DS had been a girl, would have also been M, we wanted to pick a C name to go after DH's name (Christopher). It was down to Caleb and Cole. We liked Cole, but wanted something more. My BFF was pg at the same time as me, and we were talking about names and she mentioned that third or fourth on their list was the name Colton, and the seas parted and the angels sang and I KNEW that was my son's name. It was a good thing that my BFF decided not to use it. I had never even heard Colton before, but now I hear it often. We actually rarely call him Cole. Mona calls him Coley, but otherwise he is Colton. Steven-Michael is after my dad and my FIL.

If Colton had been a girl, he would have been Meghan Jane. Meghan is my favorite girl's name ever, and has been since I named my Cabbage Patch doll that when I was 8 years old. Jane is a family name, including my own middle name.

If I ever have another baby (unlikely though it is), a girl will be Meghan Jane, and a boy will hopefully be Scott Thomas.


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

Willow Emma.

I love all the names.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

DS is Jambin Eli.

Jambin is the name of a small country town near where DH and I met (although we didn't name DS after the town per se - we just thought it was a cool sounding name). It's also an aboriginal word meaning echidna/porcupine.

Eli because I liked it. DH wasn't as fussed, but doesn't care as much about middle names, so he caved.


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

Arianna Katelynn (DSD)
Leela Gene (DD) Gene is my Dad and brothers' middle name
Zen Elizabeth Rose (DD) Elizabeth is a family name, and so is Rose
Gabrael Riot (DS) Daddy picked first name, mama picked middle
(Gabe-Ray-el)


----------



## phoolove (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine are

Phoenix Cassady--because he is a fire sign, and the middle is spelled like Neal Cassady

Ocean Isaiah---When I was preg with Phoenix, the name Ocean kept coming up, but it didn't feel right for Phoenix. I always anticipated getting preg with Ocean because there was a strong pull for that name. At the time Bible names were popular, so I chose one.

(I am not super horoscopey, it was kind of a fluke that I named them based on that)

DSC

Anna McKinnley ---Anna was random, and the middle name is a close friend of mom's

Garrett Elwood--Garrett is a BMX'er who my DP likes, and Elwood is from something, like maybe someone DP met on a photography message board??
not 100% om that though.


----------



## VocalMinority (Apr 8, 2009)

*Isaac:* Biblical name I've always liked; familiar but not overused. _After_ he was born, we found out it's a huge name in his dad's family. The 1st European immigrant in America from their family (1700s!) was Isaac and every generation but the last 2 had at least 1 Isaac. My ex didn't even know his grandfather's middle name was Isaac! So, of course now we tell my ex's grandmother that we named him after her husband...

*Jordan:* (Isaac's twin brother) Also biblical (_the river..._), plus a reference to Michael Jordan. My ex's family is really into basketball and the Bulls. We thought that, like Isaac, Jordan would sound familiar, but there wouldn't be others in his class. Boy, were we wrong! That was 1995, and today, 1/2 the (many) Jordans in his class are _girls_. We weren't nearly as original as we thought!

*Antonio:* (new baby) My husband's Italian, so it's a reference to the patron saint of Italy, but it's also a Spanish name and I'm partly Spanish and have studied the language/culture quite a bit. Nice compromise.

And, most creative, *Cinzo:* (DH's son from prev. marriage, who lives with us) He's actually Vincent, for my husband's brother who passed away before Cinzo was born. DH more or less made up Cinzo as an Italianish nickname (from Vincenzo...). From what I've learned online, Cinzo is actually a name used in Italy, although I don't think it's typically used as the Italian equivalent of "Vince". Either way, it's cute!


----------



## 3boys3girls (Apr 18, 2008)

We have 5, right now. Our 6th baby is due in July. We have:

*DS1, Mackenzie Daniel* (my dad is Daniel)
*DS2, Mikael Taylor* (pronounced Ma-kell)
*DD1, Holland Eve* (she goes by either Holland or Evie.... I discovered the name "Holland" when I was in high school, like 14 years before my daughter was born... I decided then that if i ever had a daughter I would name her Holland. But by the time I was pregnant, I had decided on Eve. _My sister said "no, you can't change your mind, you've been set on Holland forever."_ I still LOVED the name, so kept my plan, but we started calling her both names from the beg)
*DD2, Danica Lyn* (my name is Dana Lyn, though we didn't do her first name after me. People kept asking if I named her after the race care driver. No, I didn't.)
*DD3, Noah Rebekah*, (I really wanted a bible name! couldn't find one that I really loved for a girl, though I didn't know she was a girl when pg. I was reading in the book of Numbers when I was pg & discovered in the 7th chapter a woman named Noah. I'd always LOVED the name Noah, but felt it was too common for a boy, thrilled to possibly have the chance to name a girl Noah. Noah is actually a common name, so i've heard for girl's in Israel. )

The next baby will be either *Simeon Joel* if it's a boy (unless I discover a dif. boys name I like better for first name. Joel is my brother.) or *Elisha Elizabeth* (Elisha is also on the list of Popular Hebrew girl's names. LOVE IT! I'm sold on that one, which probably means i'll have a boy!









Love this thread!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Alexandria Paige ( Only name we could agree on before we found out she was a girl)

Ryker Craig( again only name we could agree on and middle is Dh middle name, we had planned to use this name for m/c#2







but after that when we got pg again it was still the only name we could agree on )


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Myles Arthur
Genevieve Annette
Gwendolyn Davis
Isadora Louise
Amelia Margaret
Ellamarilla Colette
Trenton James Lawrence
Francis Chester Michael
Lachlann Robert Vinson

all family names...


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I had to add my friends sons name b/c I think they are some of the greatest names I've heard. There names are *Canyon* and *Crow*


----------



## Lovinmum (Aug 22, 2008)

Dane Aleksaner (DH is Danish citizen)
Kai Jakob (love the strong boy names.







)


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

No kiddos yet, but in honor of my great grandma, who was truly ahead of her time (homebirthing, non-circing, extended nursing and co-sleeping, all alone since her hubby was an alcoholic), DD1 will be Isabelle Dian (lastname).

Otherwise I like Amelia, Naomi, Emmett, Asher, Milo, Dane, Rosalie, Aurelia and Devonny. I joke that I'll have to have a dozen kids to use up all the names I like!


----------

